# Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.



## Alterac (24. Dezember 2011)

*Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Hi,

Leute ich hoffe , dass ich alles richtig mache


Der Spieleentwickler David Braben hat einen Computer entwickel, der 19 Euro kosten soll.
Er wird nächstes Jahr im Januar in Serienproduktion laufen und vollwertige HD-Videos abspielen.
Seine Größe beläuft sich auf 2 Kreditkarten. Zusatzsachen, wie zb. Maus,BIldschirm müssen
natürlich extra gekauft werden. In dem Pc rechnet ein 700 Megahertz Prozessor.
Raspberry Pi: Entwickler-Legende baut den 19-Euro-Computer - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

für einen mediaplayer bestimmt sinnvoll. der preis ist sehr sehr attraktiv 
würd ich auf jeden fall kaufen


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Günstiger HTPC^^


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Einfach Genial Ich würd sofort einen bestellen.


----------



## takan (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

um mal nen wenig zu trollen, die news gabs hier schonmal in solchen sachen ist der spiegel viel zu langsam


----------



## Snake7 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Davon abgesehen wird er kaum 1080 schaffen und somit wieder durch.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen wird er kaum 1080 schaffen und somit wieder durch.



Schafft er sehrwohl. Lies dir ma den verlinkten SpOn Artikel durch.


----------



## Jan565 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Das Teil wird wohl die Kokurrenz zum HTPC sein. Wer nur Filme gucken will und eine Externe HDD oder sonst was hat, kann damit ohne Probleme Film gucken in beliebiger Auflösung. Einfach Top das Teil.


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

wir reden hier von nur 19€ 
und bitte, was ist das für ein preis?! einfach gesagt: krass 
wenn es hier in deutschland verfügbar ist, dann wird es die "luxus version" für wahnsinnige 26€ bestellt


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Vorallem wird es durch den kleinen Preis sehr bald eine sehr große Comunity haben, die Programme porten,
Betriebssysteme installieren oder Spiele entwickeln. Für den Preis kann man bei einem mini PC denke ich, nicht viel
Falsch machen Gibts schon ein Release Termin ?


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Die Dinger werden dann in jedem Reisebus verkauft


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich freue mich schon auf das Gerät 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Wird definitiv gekauft, könnte eine sehr interessante Angelegenheit werden.  

Möcht mir gar nicht ausmalen, was da für Anwendungsmöglichkeiten warten, und das bei dem P/L! Hammer!


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

man sollte jetzt schon einen sammelthread im forum aufmachen oder am besten ne ganze seite 
da steckt echt sehr viel potential drin...kanns echt schon nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Wie siehts mit einem Releasetermin aus, gibts da Infos? Oder wenigstens wann mans bestellen kann ?


----------



## XXTREME (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

19€ ... das ist ja mal krass . das muss man ja quasi unterstützen und kaufen


----------



## Rurdo (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf das Gerät
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Du meintest sicher auf der gerät?
Ich auch^^


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Der Gerät wird sicher gekauft, ob mans braucht oder nicht 

Ich frag mich ob die 19€ überhaupt den Produktionskosten decken? So viel Gewinn ist auf jeden Fall nicht drin... aber hat sehr viel Kultpotential!

Ist im Grunde "nur" die Hardware eines antiken Handys, aber dennoch sehr interessant!


----------



## Dragon70 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Alter 19€, das ist mal ne Ansage, wird aufjedenfall gekauft.


MFG Dragon


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Du meintest sicher auf der gerät?
> Ich auch^^


 Ich wusste schon beim Schreiben, dass meine Wortwahl falsch war 
(Wie bei uns in der Schule: "...der gerät..." ALLE lachen )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Vor paar Monaten sollte der noch 25€ kosten, siehe Raspberry Pi: 25-Dollar-PC mit HDMI und 700 MHz - News - CHIP Online


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

sehr interessante news, mal sehen wie das ding in serie geht, ein allgemeines kaufinteresse meinerseits besthet bisher schon mal


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Das wäre ein super PC für meine kleine Schwester. Die will nämlich einen. Solange das Teil Diddl flüssig beherrscht, ist eh alles i.o.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Dezember 2011)

Sehr interessant, und der Preis ist aufjedenfall mal Ne Kampfansage.


Wenn dem Gut ist, wird "der Gerät" gekauft!


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

wird gekauft 

und wenn das mit den 4x AA Batterien klappt hab ich was nettes für unterwegs zum spielen


----------



## BernhardH (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Der Gerät wird natürlich gekauft. So was geiles hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Hoffentlich hat das teil noch ein Gehäuse.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Und dann mit "der Gerät" ein bissle Übertakten.^^

Wäre natürlich auch net schlecht, wenn die dann XP lauffähig machen würden. 
Wäre mir persönlich lieber als Linux.
Aber selbst wenn nicht, ist und bleibt es ein Pflichtkauf, denn was soll man bei dem Preis verkehrt machen?


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



BernhardH schrieb:


> Der Gerät wird natürlich gekauft. So was geiles hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. *Hoffentlich hat das teil noch ein Gehäuse.*


 

zur not tuts eine streichholz schachtel


----------



## Bene11660 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich auch net schlecht, wenn die dann XP lauffähig machen würden.


Aus Windows XP wird nichts, er läuft mit einer ARM CPU. Aber Windows 8 wird laufen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Für Windows 8 fehlt jedoch Leistung und RAM.  Da muss man wohl oder übel auf Linux zurückgreifen und kann auch dort nicht mit Unity 3D rechnen.


----------



## riotmilch (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



dj*viper schrieb:


> wir reden hier von nur 19€
> und bitte, was ist das für ein preis?! einfach gesagt: krass
> wenn es hier in deutschland verfügbar ist, *dann wird es die "luxus version" für wahnsinnige 26€ bestellt *


 
Alter, du musst ja Geld haben 

Also wenn das wirklich so ist, für 19€ nen "HTPC", dann wär das wirklich geilo!


----------



## ph1driver (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Wo kann ich bestellen? Das ist doch die HTPC Alternative nach der man schon lange sucht. Klein, 0 Geräuschentwicklung, und zum Surfen und Filme schauen reichts allemal. Da kann man sich ja gleich 5 auf vorrat bestellen.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

sonst kommt halt Android drauf


----------



## Bene11660 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Für Windows 8 fehlt jedoch Leistung und RAM.  Da muss man wohl oder übel auf Linux zurückgreifen und kann auch dort nicht mit Unity 3D rechnen.



Das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, denn ein für Mobilgeräte optimiertes Windows 8 wird mit 256mb Ram durchaus
auskommen, und der CPu @ Stock oder gar @ 1Ghz schafft das auch locker.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Da sagt man doch nicht nein.
Als HTPC sicher ideal.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Externe 2TB-HDD ran und das Gerät wäre ein 1A Datenlager fürs Netzwerk. Von dort aus Streame ich dann Filme auf die PS3 ohne dass mein großer Rechner laufen muss.  Ansonsten könnte es für Entwickler ein Anreiz sein, viel ARM-Software zu entwickeln und zu Windows 8 Zeiten steht ARM dem alten X86-Standard gleich in viel weniger nach.


----------



## NCphalon (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Vllt bau ich mir auch direkt en Cluster xDD


----------



## Sularko (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Finde ich klasse. Vieleicht bekommt man so ein PC dann in ein,zwei Jahren als Werbegeschenk.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

oder besser als gimmick bei einer zeitschrift 

YPS FTW


----------



## darthbomber (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Als Allesfresser fürs Heimkino ne tolle Sache. Wennr auf den Markt kommt, kann man sich durchaus einen anschaffen.


----------



## AeroX (25. Dezember 2011)

Na bei dem Preis kann man ja nix falsch machen


----------



## Kev95 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Der Preis ist Hammer und 1080p-Support ist mal ein Wort.
Wenn es dann noch kleine günstige Displays dafür gibt ersetzen die Dinger bald jeden iPod.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Aus Windows XP wird nichts, er läuft mit einer ARM CPU. Aber Windows 8 wird laufen


 
Naja, wenn ich dir mal ein Video meines Physiklehrers verlinken darf : XP on ARM 1176 - YouTube


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

naja wenns so läuft in dem video dann möcht ich bei linux bleiben


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich dir mal ein Video meines Physiklehrers verlinken darf : XP on ARM 1176 - YouTube


 
Aber nur als VM. Und wirklich schnell war das ja nicht, auf dem Raspberry dann wohl auch nicht flotter. Dann lieber Ubuntu.


----------



## Memphys (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Dann kauf ich mir dazu noch eine Corsair H80 und bin der erste ders auf 1,5GHz bringt 

Nein, mal im Ernst. Das Teil ist geil und schon so gut wie bestellt.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Memphys schrieb:


> Dann kauf ich mir dazu noch eine Corsair H80 und bin der erste ders auf 1,5GHz bringt


 
da reicht dann schon ein kühler atem um das zu kühlen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich werde dann wohl Windows CE 6 installieren. Das gibt es bereits und läuft nativ unter anderem auf ARM.


----------



## Niza (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Vor paar Monaten sollte der noch 25€ kosten, siehe Raspberry Pi: 25-Dollar-PC mit HDMI und 700 MHz - News - CHIP Online


 
Ähm ich glaub du meinst wohl 25 Dollar Umgerechnet ca. 20€

Das ist ja mal auch interressent aus deinen Link
"...Laut den Entwicklern wird der Mini-PC in zwei  Varianten verfügbar sein: Einmal mit LAN und 256 MByte Arbeitsspeicher  für voraussichtlich 30 bis 35 Dollar. 
Das zweite Modell kommt dagegen  mit 128 MByte RAM und ohne LAN für 25 Dollar. Wer mag, kann WLAN per USB nachrüsten...."



Iceananas schrieb:


> Der Gerät wird sicher gekauft, ob mans braucht oder nicht
> 
> Ich  frag mich ob die 19€ überhaupt den Produktionskosten decken? So viel  Gewinn ist auf jeden Fall nicht drin... aber hat sehr viel  Kultpotential!
> 
> Ist im Grunde "nur" die Hardware eines antiken Handys, aber dennoch sehr interessant!



natürlich Machen die damit Gewinn sonst würden die es nicht anbieten
Und Ich glaube die werden richtig Gewinn machen 
Weil die Den Mini PC als Mengenware verkaufen werden wenn ich sehe wieviele den haben wollen

Mich eingeschlossen

Echt Effektiv für den Preis und die Größe

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## iceman650 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich dir mal ein Video meines Physiklehrers verlinken darf : XP on ARM 1176 - YouTube


 All real, no fake?!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Der Person nach zu urteilen (Lehrer faken nicht, nur meiner  ) und der Geschwindigkeit ist es kein Fake, jedoch bin ich mir sicher, dass so keiner arbeiten will.


----------



## >M.Pain (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Hier ein Quake 3 test mit Raspberry 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_mDuJuvZjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Würde mich nicht wundern wenn auf der "Kiste" Counter Strike läuft via WINE oder COD 4


----------



## GreatDay (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich finde das Teil echt geil, ich würde mir sofort die "Luxus"-Version gönnen 

Ich rechne mal mit 1€ an reinem Gewinn...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ihr erwartet etwas viel oder, wenn ich sowas wie Betriebssysteme, Spiele und Programme höre. Sicherlich wird das Teil einiges können, aber ich denke nach den ersten Tests wird die Ernüchterung kommen. Gut wiederum ist, das nun mehr JEDER einen "PC" sein eigen nennen sollte.


----------



## Kev95 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ihr erwartet etwas viel oder, wenn ich sowas wie Betriebssysteme, Spiele und Programme höre.


Wenn man wie folgt denkt...


Betriebssystem -> Windows
Spiel -> Crysis
Programm -> Photoshop
...kann der PC natürlich nichts.

*Wenn du jetzt in Entwicklungsländer guckst, ist das Ding der Hammer.*

Ich finde aber das Teil is auch hier Hammer: Ich mein 1080p Video...
Für die 19€ kannste nichma einen modernen Blu-Ray-Film kaufen.


----------



## tom0047 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Genial währe wenn man Enigma, sprich das Betriebssystem der Dreambox plus entsprechenden Tuner auf dem Teil zum laufen bringen könnte. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das theoretisch möglich währe?


----------



## Kev95 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



tom0047 schrieb:


> Genial währe wenn man Enigma, sprich das Betriebssystem der Dreambox plus entsprechenden Tuner auf dem Teil zum laufen bringen könnte. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das theoretisch möglich währe?


Ist das nicht ein Programm für Windows?
Wenn ja geht das - so einfach - nicht.


----------



## tom0047 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Programm für Windows?
> Wenn ja geht das - so einfach - nicht.


 
Nein das System basiert auf Linux, daher auch meine Idee. Und die Hardware des Raspberry könnte gut passen um sich einen günstigen Satreceiver mit allen Möglichkeiten zu basteln


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Also das wird gekauft, natürlich in der Luxusversion! 

Ist ja direkt nen Wühltischpreis!


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich sehs schon im Lidl an der Kasse im "Letzte-Gelegenheit-Körbchen" rumfliegen xD


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon im Lidl an der Kasse im "Letzte-Gelegenheit-Körbchen" rumfliegen xD


 
neben dem zahnpasta und Deo 

oder gleich im Regal neben den Snickers


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Kaufe, Wasserkühlung rauf, und Overclockeeeeeen!!


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Manch einer hat es wohl noch nicht verstanden das der Arm Prozessor keine Wakü braucht, oder kühlt ihr euer Handy und Taschenrechner auch damit?


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich seh hier schon die ersten, die sich 20 von den Dingern kaufen und den F@H Cluster aufbauen  (Richtig angeordnet müsste man damit eine gute Heizung bekommen )

Das Ding wird definitiv gekauft. Theoretisch bekommt man damit auch nen guten Car PC hin und nicht nur einen HTPC. Es nervt mich ohnehin dass das integrierte Navi unseres Autos einen Audio- und Videoeingang irgendwo hat aber nur der werksseitige CD-Wechsler eingebaut ist


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Dezember 2011)

Das wird Facebook sehr zu gute kommen. Und auch sonst dürfte diese Entwicklung die Technisierung der Welt stark vorantreiben und somit einen Meilenstein in unserer Geschichte darstellen, welche eine ganze Menge von Veränderungen und Reformen in der ganzen Welt hervorrufen könnte!


----------



## epitr (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Das Ding wird definitiv gekauft.
Ich meine für 19 Euro ein (fast) vollwertiger Pc ist einfach echt geil.
Mal sehen was sich damit dann so alles anstellen lässt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich kaufe mir wohl 3 Luxusvarianten, einen zum Benutzen, einen als kleinen Server(z.B. TS3) und einen um ihn später originalverpackt zu verkaufen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Dezember 2011)

Kauf dir dann noch eine Standard-Version, es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass es wenige solcher Versionen originalverpackt gibt. 

Ich werde auch sicher ein paar bestellen. Das Teil könnte auch nutzen direkt in Fernsehern usw. finden oder ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Kauf dir dann noch eine Standard-Version, es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass es wenige solcher Versionen originalverpackt gibt.
> (...)


 Das wollte ich auch machen, aber nicht hier sagen ^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kev95 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich sag jetzt schon, dass das Teil mein erstes Tagebuch-Projekt hier im Forum wird.

Sollte sich der CPU-Takt verändern lassen, wird ein kleiner Chipsatzkühler draufgeklebt.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt schon, dass das Teil mein erstes Tagebuch-Projekt hier im Forum wird.
> 
> Sollte sich der CPU-Takt verändern lassen, wird ein kleiner Chipsatzkühler draufgeklebt.


 Pack auf den Prozessor einfach ein Cent Stück und darauf ein kleines Schnapsglas gefüllt mit kaltem H2O, schon haste deine Wasserkühlung "Marke Eigenbau"


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Glas is en ganz passabler thermischer Isolator, da haste nur mit Centstück wahrscheinlich sogar bessere Temps^^


----------



## manizzle (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

wird auf jedenfall gekauft!!!!

ich freue mich schon auf die fan gemeinde hier!


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

LOL, alle sagen hier, das Ding wird gekauft. Das wird ganze Communitys mit dem Ding geben, Wettbewerbe, neue Unterforen ... gelobt sei Raspberry Pi!


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Casecons werden dann auch einfach^^

Irgendwas nehmen wo das Ding reinpasst, einbauen und fertig is der Casecon^^


----------



## Dommas (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Die Frage ist dann bloß: Wer braucht noch einen "großen" Desktop PC auf Atom (o.ä.) Basis ?


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Wer spricht von groß?


----------



## Dommas (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Wer spricht von groß?


 Eine Kreditkarte ist relativ gesehen zu einer Keksdose verdammt goß


----------



## Alex555 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, denn ein für Mobilgeräte optimiertes Windows 8 wird mit 256mb Ram durchaus
> auskommen, und der CPu @ Stock oder gar @ 1Ghz schafft das auch locker.


 
, lasst uns einen 19€ PC übertakten, das geht schon^^ Als WLP kannsta ja Zahncreme verwenden  
Echt coole Idee, muss ich sagen. 
Endlich kann man sich mal die Maximalaustattung leisten, da schaut man auf so manchen Hersteller und landet bei 3000€.
Hier bei 26€


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Es wird bestimmt in Zukunft auch Extended Versionen für 50€ geben, wo einige Sachen besser sind.


----------



## Kev95 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt in Zukunft auch Extended Versionen für 50€ geben, wo einige Sachen besser sind.


Das würde ich nicht sagen.
Weil es für den Preis schon wieder gute Alternativen gibt.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Casecons werden dann auch einfach^^
> 
> Irgendwas nehmen wo das Ding reinpasst, einbauen und fertig is der Casecon^^


 
streichholzschachtel, zigarettenschachtel, DVD Hülle...


----------



## Dennisth (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen.
> Weil es für den Preis schon wieder gute Alternativen gibt.


 
Welche denn? 50 € PC mit HDMI, flüssiges 1080p und Kreditkartengröße  Den würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Geiles Teil, werd ich auch kaufen. Der Braben wird steinreich 
Trotzdem gabs vor länger als einem Jahr schon was ähnliches inkl. Display für 25 Euro.
Billigster Computer der Welt: 'iPad' für 25 Euro! - YouTube


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Es gab auch mal das Aakash, ein 35€ Tablet-PC. Aber deiner, kühlprofi, und das Aakash haben eines gemeinsam: Die können fast nix, sind langsam und laufen mit Android, nicht mit Ubuntu etc.


----------



## Skudlick (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ein schöne LAN stell ich mit damit vor mit vielen Klassikern


----------



## Horilein (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Krass,jetzt warte ich mitm HTPC mal noch, bei Arlternate gibbet für das Geld nicht mal ne CPU
Full HD Player.....für 19 €. Das Ding schlägt ein wie eine Bombe.
Wenn da noch ne gescheite Soundlösung draufgelötet wird mach ich das halbe Wohnzimmer leer


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt in Zukunft auch Extended Versionen für 50€ geben, wo einige Sachen besser sind.


 
Der Raspberry Pi wurde für Bildungszwecke entworfen. Ich denke nicht, dass man noch bessere Computer braucht für die gesteckten Ziele


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Der Gerät ist mein

und zwar in ausreichender Stückzahl

Einen als Server, einen zum Surfen und ich werde sicherlich auch noch die eine oder andere Verwendung finden


----------



## tyler85 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich hab mir nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen aber als CAR-PC ist der kleine fantastisch. Minimaler Stromverbrauchwinzig klein erschütterungsresistent. Aber eine etwas stärkere von mir aus auch teurere Variante wäre schon gut (besonders der RAM-Speicher).


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Wenn man Glück hat kriegt man einen, wird wohl aber schwierig werden an die Dinger zu kommen.
Bei der grossen Nachfrage fast unmöglich alles zu versorgen ^^


----------



## das_wesen (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Vor paar Monaten sollte der noch 25€ kosten, siehe Raspberry Pi: 25-Dollar-PC mit HDMI und 700 MHz - News - CHIP Online


  25Dollar = 19 Euro


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



das_wesen schrieb:


> 25Dollar = 19 Euro


 Ja beim durchlesen ist es mir dann auch aufgefallen. Steht ja auch da "Raspberry Pi: Mini-Mini-PC für 20 Euro"


----------



## Bene11660 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich wette die können sich schon nach kurzer Zeit ne eigene Produktionsstätte leisten


----------



## spionkaese (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ich wette die können sich schon nach kurzer Zeit ne eigene Produktionsstätte leisten


Na hoffentlich..
Sonst muss ich noch länger auf meine ARM Renderfarm warten 
Wieviele ich wohl brauche um mehr Leistung zu haben als mein E3 1230 
(die Frage war ernst gemeint, falls mir jemand nen Tipp geben könnte  )


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

1. Heute gegen 22(GMT) starten die Auktionen der Betaboards Raspberry Pi Model B beta boards ready for auction - YouTube


spionkaese schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich..
> Sonst muss ich noch länger auf meine ARM Renderfarm warten
> Wieviele ich wohl brauche um mehr Leistung zu haben als mein E3 1230
> (die Frage war ernst gemeint, falls mir jemand nen Tipp geben könnte  )


2. Es wird ein Verband von Raspberry Pi's geben der Bramble heißen wird, drüber kannst du etwas in ihrem Forum lesen.


----------



## The Nemesis (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ich bin ja immer noch ein wenig skeptisch, aber sieht echt geil aus O_o

Naja, hab bereits einen HTPC, aber die Neugier zwingt mich sicher zu so einem Teil


----------



## blackout24 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Sowas gibt es auch schon etwas ausgereifter mit 1.2 Ghz ARM Processsor, 512 MB RAM ebenfalls HDMI, 2x USB und Gigabit Ethernet und richtiges Caseing. Braucht kein Netzteil sondern wird direkt in die Wand gesteckt und kostet ebenfalls nur 75 Euro. 50 Euro mehr dafür, dass es in jedem Punkt besser ist finde ich ein guter Preis.

GlobalScale Technologies - GuruPlugs


----------



## seekerm (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Mir ist schon bekannt das es GlobalScale gibt, aber :
1. in allen Punkten stimmt nicht  siehe GPU 
2. dafür ist das RPi nicht gedacht.
3. hat RPi wesentlich geringeren Verbrauch 
Zwei ähnlcihe Projekte allerdings in einem anderem Preissegment sind:
PandaBoard und BeagleBoard


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Es wird echt Zeit, dass die Dinger für die Massen verfügbar werden. Ich würde damit einen WLAN-AP selber bauen oder diverse Serverdienste (IRC, Jabber, Teamspeak, Mailserver...) auslagern, vielleicht auch einen öffentlichen Hotspot aufziehen. Aber bis dahin heißt es noch abwarten und Tee trinken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## seekerm (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



Jimini schrieb:


> Es wird echt Zeit, dass die Dinger für die Massen verfügbar werden. Ich würde damit einen WLAN-AP selber bauen oder diverse Serverdienste (IRC, Jabber, Teamspeak, Mailserver...) auslagern, vielleicht auch einen öffentlichen Hotspot aufziehen. Aber bis dahin heißt es noch abwarten und Tee trinken.


Wenn du Raspi's meinst, die sind voraussichtlich Ende Jan. 2012 für den normalen Preis verfügbar.
Beagle - und Pandaboard sind schon länger verfügbar.


Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ich wette die können sich schon nach kurzer Zeit ne eigene Produktionsstätte leisten


Wollen die garnicht
Die PR-Managerin, sagte: 


> For those who want to know what we plan for the auction ££: we want to  hire some full-time staff; and to donate as many Raspis as possible.


In sofern wird da wohl och einiges kommen 
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&searchLocRelinked=1&search=Managerin&trestr=0x8001


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Beagles und Pandas sind zwar auch attraktiv, leider deutlich zu teuer für kleine Hobbygeschichten. Und so sehr eilt es dann doch nicht 

MfG Jimini


----------



## JBX (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Verfolge das Projekt schon recht lang... Und die beste Aussage für HTPC-Interessierte ist, dass es wohl eine angepasste XBMC Version geben wird. Sprich ein sehr gutes Media-Center.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Für einen HTPC fehlen da ein paar Schnitstellen. 
Über USB 2.0 TV-Karten(vorzugsweise HD), große Laufwerke(recording) und optische Laufwerke(vorzugsweise BluRay) an zu bringen ist jetzt nämlich nicht so diie super Idee .

Vonwegen Profit:
Das ist eine Stiftung(im traditionellen, nicht im Lidl Sinne des Wortes) und keiner der Beteiligten arbeitet Vollzeit an dem Projekt.

Vonwegen alte News:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-pi-ein-fullhd-faehiger-arm-pc-fuer-25-a.html
Das war schon letzten Monat und ich behaupte mal ich hatte ein bisschen mehr Inhalt drin .
Ausser dass man den Release dieses Jahr doch nicht mehr geschafft hat, hat sich auch nichts geändert.


----------



## seekerm (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Hmm nun ja die Massenproduktion wurde etwas verzörgert, aber ansonsten sind die gut dabei. 
Die Betaboards sind ja schon zu haben, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat.
Das es nix mit Profit zu tun hat merkt man an vielen Stelle, siehe oben die Aussage von Liz(PR-Manager).


Olstyle schrieb:


> Für einen HTPC fehlen da ein paar Schnitstellen.
> Über  USB 2.0 TV-Karten(vorzugsweise HD), große Laufwerke(recording) und  optische Laufwerke(vorzugsweise BluRay) an zu bringen ist jetzt nämlich  nicht so diie super Idee .


Die ganzen Controllergeschichten würden viel Geld kosten und damit den Zweck nicht erfüllen. USB und LAN hängt ja bei B-version aus Kostengründen an der selben Schnittstelle.
Aus einer A Version werde ich mir aber dennoch ein HTPC basteln  .


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Man muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Bluraylaufwerk anschließen. Meine optischen Datenträger sichere ich auch so gut es geht auf einer externen Platte. Die könnte ich dann als NAS freigeben und so könnte jeder PC im Netz darauf zugreifen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> nicht im Lidl Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*



			
				m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Olstyle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nicht im Lidl Sinne des Wortes


Lidl ist eine Stiftung zu Gunsten der Erben des Gründers, ergo eher ein Steuertrick.
Die Raspberry Menschen dagegen meinen die Stiftung so wie man es sich allgemein denkt: Wohltätig.


----------



## cycosaw (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Guten Abend,
wie schaut es den aus mit Raspberry Pi?
Wann kann man es kaufen.
Würder gerne eins holen^^


----------



## Kev95 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Ab dem 20.2. werden die Ersten aus der Fabrik erwartet.


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Einfach mal die aktuellsten News angeguckt anstatt ausgegraben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/202398-raspberry-pi-ab-20-februar.htmlw


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: 19 Euro Computer soll nächtes Jahr erscheinen.*

Einfach mal die aktuellsten News angeguckt anstatt ausgegraben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/202398-raspberry-pi-ab-20-februar.html


----------

